# 2015 Vibe Sea Ghost 13



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Vibe sea ghost 2015 model for sale . Been in water 3 times, just not my cup of tea. Asking $800. .......Comes ready to fish, paddle, foot operated rudder, 4 rod holders, anchor trolley and anchor. Dry storage front and back. Located in Central Ohio.


----------



## Steven Buschur (Jun 26, 2017)

If you still have it will you take 700?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Already sold. Sorry for the delayed response.


----------

